# how to block users on netgear n600?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

my family uses the internet most of the day and i want to allow only acouple of members to access the wireless internet. and block the rest from connecting to the router.

my router is netgear n600 wndr3400v2

thanks in advance :}


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification - are you wanting them not to have access to the network at all or just wifi?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Blocking wireless clients access to internet use mac address filtering.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

ya i dont want them to access to the internet but i dont see mac filtering on my netgear


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes no mac address filtering on there that is unuasl you may be able to use the parental control settings to control access i would have a look at those.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Manuals make for great reading concerning issues like this.

http://documentation.netgear.com/wndr3400/enu/202-10581-01/usermanual.pdf

page 46 has "restricting access via mac address"


----------

